# Do sting allergies vary among species?



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Got our first honey bees this year, And I'm loving them! I've heard that those allergic to wasps may not be allergic to bees, and vice versa. 

I've been stung by various wasps over the years (haven't we all at some time?) and never had more than a mild localized reaction with itching and swelling. But the other night I had one sting by some small brown paper wasp and ended up in the ER with a nearly severe systemic reaction: full body hives, coughing, a bit of fluid heard in one lung, hoarse voice... Even with meds (steroids, Benadryl, Pepcid) I battled the symptoms for 2 days.

MD sent me home with an Epi pen. This is so sudden and new, I am a bit leary about the bees right now. Not to mention I am a nurse who is scared to death of needles when they are pointed at me!

So, in your experience or knowledge of others, do those with wasp allergies tend to react the same to bee stings? Please tell me no!


----------



## Dunkel68 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes there is a variance in my experience. My wife has a pretty severe reaction to wasps but not so much to honey bees. Neither were life threatening but the wasp put here in the bed for two days with pain. You could get tested or keep fooling with the bees and keep the epi handy. Bee allergies are something to bee careful about.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Speaking as someone who is allergic to bees and gets shots for it, there are different allergies. I react to all and honey bee is my worst allergy. I get 3 shots every month. One is for honey bee, one is for mixed vespids, and one is for wasps. I carry an epipen w/me.

Recently I got stung by a honey bee. I didn't even see it until it stung me, but knew it was a honey bee since it left the stinger. I did not have a reaction. It was so nice not having to run to the ER.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am allergic to wasps but not bees: the venom is very different!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Different venoms different reactions. *I do my self recommend all bee keepers keep a up to date epi pen handy.* You never know when your body will say enough is enough. I know 2 different people who use to keep bees and after many years having a near fatal reaction.

I no longer swell up or itch after a honey bee sting, Kare still does. I keep telling her if she would just stick her hand in the hive and get a bunch of stings she too would stop swelling. Read that in one of my bee books.

 Al


----------

